# Chrysler Firms Up U.S Diesel Plans



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*Chrysler Firms Up Plans for Diesel Launch with EcoDiesel*



> Chrysler may introduce its diesel-powered models in the U.S. under the EcoDiesel trademark. The automaker filed to register "EcoDiesel 3.0L" on June 25, 2012. The badge design submitted with the application includes a leaf and EcoDiesel 3.0L, where the 3.0 indicates the engine's displacement. The application states that Chrysler intends &#8230;


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow 27 mpg city and 37 Hwy is in 335d territory or better, Hope this goes thru for them i would love a Grand Cherokee DIESEL


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Axel61 said:


> Wow *27 mpg city and 37 Hwy* is in 335d territory or better, Hope this goes thru for them i would love a Grand Cherokee DIESEL


As noted in the article- those are EU cycle numbers, which are ridiculously optimistic and contrast greatly with the EPA estimates which reflect the worst heavy-footed US drivers (aka typical BMW or "enthusiast" driver )


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

the article said:


> ...The Jeep should offer impressive fuel economy when it arrives here. The diesel engine develops 237 hp and 405 pound-feet of torque and is rated at 8.7 l/100 km (27 mpg) in the city and 6.03l/100 km (39 mpg) on the highway in the EU cycle. Expect slightly less impressive numbers when mated to a ZF eight-speed automatic...


JSpira- what transmission were those fuel economy numbers from? Why do you think the 8 spd would be any worse on FE?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@d geek I concur with you, also with what was JSpira talking about th8 8 speed tranny, its supposed to be BETTER than what we currently have in our "D"s


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Axel61 said:


> ... th8 8 speed tranny, its supposed to be BETTER than what we currently have in our "D"s


Right- that's why I asked him to clarify the statement in the article.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Axel61 said:


> Wow 27 mpg city and 37 Hwy is in 335d territory or better, Hope this goes thru for them i would love a Grand Cherokee DIESEL


How's a Grand Cherokee with a 3.0L Diesel going to be more efficient than our 335D?

I'll beleive it when I see it.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I would seriously consider a GC with a diesel. IMHO it is one of the better AWD SUVs and of course it is a JEEP.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Does anybody remember the VW EcoDiesel Jetta sold back in 1991 & 92? I wonder if Chrysler had to negotiate with VW on the trademark?


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

d geek said:


> Does anybody remember the VW EcoDiesel Jetta sold back in 1991 & 92? I wonder if Chrysler had to negotiate with VW on the trademark?


My first diesel. Man, that thing was slow


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

TDIwyse said:


> My first diesel. Man, that thing was slow


Quite the contrast to your 335d :thumbup:
I rarely got better than 40 mpg with my EcoDiesel (interstate driving). I did take it up to an indicated 100 mph a couple of times


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

My first diesel was a M-B 190db -- talk about slow! It would top out at 62 mph and rarely got over 40 mpg. Still and all I crossed the country with it 6 times and it never missed a beat. No wonder they used them for taxis!:thumbup:
Will definitely consider a diesel JGC! Had a VM Motori turbo six (inline) in a boat that was great! I hope the V6 is as good!:angel:


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Build them and people will buy them. I wish VWoA bring their 2 liter Crew Cab now that is a sweet little pick up


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

It was just 5 years ago that the Grand cherokee had the MB diesel V6. The first year that had too high of a rear diff gear ratio (3.77 to 1 I recall). Great for pulling but the fuel economy was what would have lured diesel buyers. The highway number was around 23 mpg. Remember jeeps fuel economy is relatively crappy compared to other SUVs. In 2008, they got smarter and offered a GC Laredo with 2 wheel drive and a 3.08 to 1 diff. The upper mileage number was around 27 mpg. Then Diamler Chrysler was sold off to Cerebus and the diesel in the jeep went bye-bye. Prior to the V6, the italian made I-4 diesel was in the Jeep Liberty in 2006. I test drove the diesel Liberty and wasn't that impressed. The MB V6 diesel was (and is) an entirely different beast though. though it doesn't quite have the same fuel economy as our M57 engine. The E320 bluetec gets about 32 mpg according to specs. Perhaps it beats its EPA rating like our M57 does by ~3 mpg. I have no direct info on that.

Concerning the new diesel, is Chrysler manufacturing it or is it outsourced? EDIT, I read the article and see VM Motori is the engine maker. This company also built the Diesel I-4 for the Liberty.

I agree that the GC with diesel would only have economy ala VW Touareg TDI around 27 mpg. But the diesel 300 would be more like in the mid 30's, I's say around 35 to 36 mpg depending on how heavy it is. Our Ds weigh 3800 lb. The gasoline version weighs 4000 lb so add about 200 lb more for the diesel. Maybe it does end back up where the MB 320 Bluetec is at 32 mpg (spec). But here is something that they can do. Tey already offer AWD in the gas version and perhaps would do AWD with the diesel too. Chrysler will do things that the BMW hard heads won't and give us the AWD. Let's only hope!


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Before anybody gets too excited about the Jeep Grand Cherokee, please read the following:

http://www.teknikensvarld.se/jeepmoosetest/

http://www.teknikensvarld.se/jeepmoosetest-part2/

Fiat-Chrysler had this to say about the test: http://www.media.chrysler.com/newsr...E02AE0ABB0198A9B75DF0A43318CF?&id=12720&mid=2

Here's the magazines counter reply http://www.teknikensvarld.se/jeepmoosetest-part3/

The Swedish magazine has done this evasion maneuver test on new cars since the 1970's.

I would rely on the opinion of the magazine rather than the manufacturer on this one...


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@finnbmw Im with you CHRYSLER screwed up by providing FALSE information and will NOT admit their mistake, THAT IS WHY they went bankrupt and was bought out by FIAT, although the Grand Cherokee is a great vehicle the mere fact it is being sold out with hidden inuendos, it will sell due to its reputation of being a JEEP!! Chrysler STOP whinning and fix the problem!!! That's why a also have BMW!! The Magazine was on the money, duh!! Chrysler your turn.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

finn, good info on the moose test! I hope that Jeep takes the results to heart and makes what ever changes they need to before Consumer Reports gets a JGC and comes up with an "Unacceptable - Do Not Buy" rating -- a la the Suzie Sammi and the GX-450! That would really put the hurt on their sales here. Interestingly in the Swedish zine's test both the XC90 and the T-egg did better than the X5, although the BMW did pass the test.:angel:


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Following up on my earlier post, here's what Consumer Reports had to say about the failed evasion test http://news.consumerreports.org/car...dish-moose-test-lessons-for-us-consumers.html


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

No thanks. I'm not buying a Jeep. They Have been near the.bottom of every quality rating. The fact that the power train is from FIAT doesn't help its case. They are right at the bottom of JDpower


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

I want a Lancia Delta. They can dress it up in Chrysler badge.


----------

